# Need help piping/installing a 70s/80s Comforter stove



## matteapolis (Sep 11, 2013)

This is my first install on a wood stove, and need some advice for pipe/parts needed.
It is an older Comforter stove wiith an oval hole in the back (measures roughly 8.25" x 7").
Here are some pictures below. 
I'm installing myself. The roof is an 8/12 pitch. I'm looking for a list of materials/pipe/pieces I need to properly install the stove. Prefer to go with double walled as it's inside a dwelling. 
I'm new to wood stove installation, so a quick list of guidelines would be really helpful.
Much thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## begreen (Sep 12, 2013)

The most important thing here will be to honor the required clearances to combustibles of 36" in all directions unless there is an NFPA shield. It sounds like the stove will require an 8" round pipe. Is that what you have flashed for?


----------



## fossil (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't know if it matters to you, but in Oregon it is unlawful to install/operate that old wood stove.  Your homeowner's insurance carrier may not look too kindly on it, either.


----------



## matteapolis (Sep 12, 2013)

It is flashed for 6" pipe. I plan on putting a shield/barrier behind  the stove an inch or 2 from the wall. 
As I understand it, there are tapered oval to round connectors that I can get to go to 6" pipe. True?
I went to the local wood stove shop and they gave me the following list of pieces I'll need to make it work. 
Would appreciate any extra input. Want to have this installed as safely as possible (within my budget). Thanks!

Oval to round adapter
6" T
4 3ft sections of double walled pipe (possibly 1 telescoping)
Ceiling support box
Class A pipe in 4ft sections
Cap
Storm Collar
Roof Support Brace

Now where should I be looking to get the best deals? Someone suggested I look out of town, in the Columbia Gorge, that it is cheaper out there.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 13, 2013)

matteapolis said:


> It is flashed for 6" pipe. I plan on putting a shield/barrier behind  the stove an inch or 2 from the wall.
> As I understand it, there are tapered oval to round connectors that I can get to go to 6" pipe. True?
> I went to the local wood stove shop and they gave me the following list of pieces I'll need to make it work.
> Would appreciate any extra input. Want to have this installed as safely as possible (within my budget). Thanks!
> ...



Add a roof flashing to that list...


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 13, 2013)

attic insulation shield, and chimney adapter(depending on type of double wall interior you use)


----------



## begreen (Sep 13, 2013)

It is not advised to downsize stove pipe. This may work for you. If not you may notice smoke spillage when loading the stove. Even with a properly sized and installed wall shield, the closest the stove can be to the wall is 12".


----------



## webbie (Sep 16, 2013)

Comforter used a 7" pipe - the crimped end of 24ga fits inside the oval on the rear of the stove.

That said, a tall 6" should probably work very well - as I remember, it may have been allowed to use 6" when used in a certain way (coal, because the front door stayed closed and it was loaded through the top).

With that kind of a height, it should draft to beat the band.

7" double wall is also available. It costs less than 8".


----------

